

From Flex to Silverlight - bdfh42
http://www.lostechies.com/blogs/rhouston/archive/2008/09/13/from-flex-to-silverlight.aspx

======
jwilliams
Can't say I agree with the substance of this article. A lot of the drawbacks
seem to be either preference, something that has been improved already or
something that just required a tad more effort (e.g. I found the testing
resources for Flex to be pretty reasonable).

All things being equal, is there anything technically compelling to favour
Silverlight over Flex?

------
keefe
Flex :: " # No real testing support " .... Flexunit. This article is a bunch
of MS dev's loving on silverlight. Biased.

------
TweedHeads
Fuck Flex and fuck Silverlight.

We want an open web based on standards and we will do all we can to keep it
that way.

~~~
keefe
OK you have deliverables due in 3 months, go!

